
Which are the most famous and the most cited machine learning papers? - ghosthamlet
https://www.quora.com/Which-are-the-most-famous-and-the-most-cited-machine-learning-papers-in-the-last-five-decades-Which-of-these-papers-lay-down-the-fundamentals-of-machine-learning-itself?share=1
======
ghosthamlet
Most Cited Computer Science Articles since March 19, 2015:
[http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/stats/articles](http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/stats/articles)

